# OK is This the end of Fall?



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi All

Well hopefully today will be the last day of fall like temperatures for New England! We got a small taste of winter's cold over the past few days another rise in temps today and Tomorrow brings what winter is all about! Cold Temps, Snow, Ice, and Freezing Rain! Yippee!

Looks like Northern New england will be getting their first major event on Sunday/ Monday, and the rest of New England should get some serviceable precipitation.


By the way anyone looking for a plow? 
Get'em now at pre season prices! lol 
Tomorrow's prices will be on the rise! lol

If your not ready by now, looks like you have little time to get ready, so take this last couple days to get back into the game!


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

By Wed, according to the Weather Channel, the warmest part of the country is going to be the tip of FL at 50 degrees. EVERY WHERE else is going to be below that. Michigan is going to be around 10 - 15 degrees. Can we say "Lake Effect Snow" ?

Also looks like everyone, in the north anyways, should be getting some snow to push. Sun - Mon the are calling for atleast 6" in my area.


----------

